# Need help with European River Cruise



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 28, 2017)

I would like to book a river cruise, immediately before, or after my daughter's wedding reception in Switzerland. The reception is on October 14 of this year. If the cruise was before the reception I would like to do Amsterdam to Basel. If I booked after the reception, Basel to Amsterdam.

The trouble is that everything that works looks full. A few of the cruises say "waitlist", but most say "sold out". I am working with someone at Viking but he is not been especially helpful. They have a special going on right now with free airfare through the end of the month that I would really like to take advantage of.

But if that does not pan out, I would be open to another cruise line. I have been on Cruise Critic's board, but found it confusing. When I try to find a cruise for my date, it shows me cruise for 2018.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## sheweeble (Apr 28, 2017)

You may have a hard time finding a River Cruise at this short notice.  We have gone with Scenic River Cruises a number of times, I would search their site or give them a call.  We usually book a year out, to get the dates and cabin we like.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2017)

We were booked on that route last Fall with AMAWaterways. We had to cancel at the last minute (2 weeks before boarding), so I can attest that cancellations DO happen. It would be hard to rely on a waitlist if your dates are firm. 

Jim


----------



## richontug (Apr 29, 2017)

We cruise with AmaWaterways once a year.  We always book through Friends of Dave Tours website.  Dave is our friend.  Tell him Rich sent you!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2017)

richontug said:


> We cruise with AmaWaterways once a year.  We always book through Friends of Dave Tours website.  Dave is our friend.  Tell him Rich sent you!



Rich, Dave is our friend, too. We met up with him in Warnemunde a couple years ago. When we cancelled last fall due to illness, Dave stuck with us and acted as go-between with AMA, making sure we were refunded. What a coincidence!

Jim


----------



## richontug (Apr 29, 2017)

Sure is.  We first met him in Warnemunde in 2009.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 29, 2017)

Have you check CruiseCritics? Look under river cruise for Europe.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> But if that does not pan out, I would be open to another cruise line. I have been on Cruise Critic's board, but found it confusing. When I try to find a cruise for my date, it shows me cruise for 2018.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


Gayle, try getting hold of Dave (Natale). He has access to blocks of cabins on AMAWaterways. He is a functioning travel agent and if he can possibly help you, I assure you he will put forth the effort. His Website: http://www.dna-tours.de/ Tell him Rich, or Jim & Paula send regards. His service is one-of-a-kind!

Jim


----------



## JudyH (Apr 29, 2017)

I traveled with Dave too. He is very thorough.

Try Vantage River Cruises. We are doing late September with them Amsterdam to Basel.  They go through October.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 4, 2017)

Bookmarked the Friends of Dave webpage for future reference....hoping to take a European River Cruise in a few years!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the info, will give Dave a try.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 6, 2017)

Here's the 2016 rating guide for river cruises.  Viking doesn't rate as well as some other lines, and the consumer advocate site I use a lot says Viking's customer service is the worst.  http://www.cruisecritic.com/editors-picks/river/

This site has a ton of information:  http://riverboatratings.com/


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info Pstreet1. Will check it out.


----------



## SciTchr (May 9, 2017)

We just got off of a Uniworld cruise on the Danube from Passau to Budapest. I can't say enough great things about this line. Really top notch in all ways. I would look to Uniworld or maybe Scenic over Viking. We toured a Viking ship and talked with the front desk of Baldour trying to meet up with friends on that line. There was zero comparison in our minds. I had read this and now I have seen it. Hope you can find a cabin. I use Vacationstogo.com to do searches while looking. If you know exactly which cruise you want, you can search by adding your cities to cut down on all the other cruise results. Then you can sort your results by date. On the upper right menu you will find River Cruises. After coming off of a river cruise where they kept us very busy, I would suggest taking the cruise after the wedding. I just looked at Vacations To Go and Uniworld has a cabin open for the trip you want beginning October 15. There are other lines, as well. Good luck.


----------



## SciTchr (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for posting these two links. PSTreet1. They are good reviews of the lines. I had  read both when we were deciding which line to chose, but I lost track of them. I will bookmark them both this time.



PStreet1 said:


> Here's the 2016 rating guide for river cruises.  Viking doesn't rate as well as some other lines, and the consumer advocate site I use a lot says Viking's customer service is the worst.  http://www.cruisecritic.com/editors-picks/river/
> 
> This site has a ton of information:  http://riverboatratings.com/


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 9, 2017)

I would also recommend AMA waterways.  One of my agents that some of the long time TUGgers know, Kathy Q, just came back from a trip with them, and LOVED it.  She is getting a group together to go next year.


----------



## richontug (May 9, 2017)

Is Kathy Q taking one of Dave's cruises?


----------



## Karen G (May 9, 2017)

We were scheduled to leave May 20 on a fantastic trip with Scenic that starts in Prague for a 10-day land tour with 3 days in Prague, three days in Berlin, two days in Krakow, and two days in Warsaw. The land tour ends in Budapest where a 15 day river cruise begins and ends in Amsterdam. We had been planning this for almost a year. 

 But unfortunately I fell in the church parking lot after services and suffered multiple rib fractures. I won't be healed in time to go so last Thursday we canceled the trip.  Fortunately we bought trip insurance. So I'd just like to add the advice of buying trip insurance whatever cruise you decide on. You never know what's going to happen from one day to the next.


----------



## richontug (May 9, 2017)

Karen, I hope you heal soon.
Trip insurance is a must.  My wife has had 2 accidents on Dave's cruises but TravelGuard came through to help us.  
Next cruise is to Bordeaux with Dave in July.   Rich


----------



## Passepartout (May 9, 2017)

Karen G said:


> ...But unfortunately I fell in the church parking lot after services and suffered multiple rib fractures. I won't be healed in time to go so last Thursday we canceled the trip.  Fortunately we bought trip insurance. So I'd just like to add the advice of buying trip insurance whatever cruise you decide on. You never know what's going to happen from one day to the next.


Oh, Karen, I'm sorry you had to cancel, but having been there, having trip insurance is a savior. You will find that filing a claim is a pain, but take it a day at a time. I'll drop you a PM with some stuff we learned from our claim a few months ago.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 10, 2017)

richontug said:


> Is Kathy Q taking one of Dave's cruises?



No Kathy Q is a travel agent and is taking her own group.


----------



## Kaye (May 11, 2017)

...., Kathy Q, just came back from a trip with them, and LOVED it.  She is getting a group together to go next year...

I was Kathy's companion on the Amawaterways tour last Oct.  We did love the cruise line, but for both of us it was our first river cruises.  I am part of her group for next Oct out of Paris.  I look forward to many future cruises on this line, and more trips of any kind. with Kathy


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 11, 2017)

richontug said:


> Karen, I hope you heal soon.
> Trip insurance is a must.  My wife has had 2 accidents on Dave's cruises but TravelGuard came through to help us.
> Next cruise is to Bordeaux with Dave in July.   Rich



Hi Rich, I would be very interested in hearing how you liked your Bordeaux trip, and which cruise line you went on. Thanks !


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Hi Rich, I would be very interested in hearing how you liked your Bordeaux trip, and which cruise line you went on. Thanks !


Obviously I'm not Rich, but Dave books all his river cruises with AMAWaterways.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 12, 2017)

After a tremendous amount of dithering and handwringing, I have managed to book a European river cruise. 8 days on Uniworld out of Bordeaux this October before my daughter's wedding blessing in Bern hosted by the groom's family. We will rent a car and drive from Bordeaux to Bern stopping for a few nights along the way. Very excited! Uniworld looks pretty deluxe. The all inclusive part of the cruise that includes all tips, all alcohol, and all shore excursions really appeals to me. And the excursions with bikes will appeal to my husband.

Thanks to my fellow Tuggers for all the excellent info and links !


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 12, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Rich, Dave is our friend, too. We met up with him in Warnemunde a couple years ago. When we cancelled last fall due to illness, Dave stuck with us and acted as go-between with AMA, making sure we were refunded. What a coincidence!
> 
> Jim


Sounds like we call could make Dave our friend.   I heard great things about AMAWaterways from my travel agent too.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Congratulations on having made a decision, Sun Starved Gayle.  You'll probably be very pleased.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks Pat. I continued my dithering about booking airfare, and it went up $460.00 per person in two days ! I know better too. When will I learn ?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 15, 2017)

You might start watching www.secretflying.com     You never know when something wonderful will turn up.


----------



## silentg (Jul 15, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> After a tremendous amount of dithering and handwringing, I have managed to book a European river cruise. 8 days on Uniworld out of Bordeaux this October before my daughter's wedding blessing in Bern hosted by the groom's family. We will rent a car and drive from Bordeaux to Bern stopping for a few nights along the way. Very excited! Uniworld looks pretty deluxe. The all inclusive part of the cruise that includes all tips, all alcohol, and all shore excursions really appeals to me. And the excursions with bikes will appeal to my husband.
> 
> Thanks to my fellow Tuggers for all the excellent info and links !


Have a good time! We are going next year with Kathy Q
Silentg


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2017)

Resurrecting this 6 month-old thread. We are starting to get the river cruise bug again. DW asked if I'd be up for a 14 nighter on the Danube for almost $10K each. I said it was too rich for my blood, so I went looking. I found this one with Dave (DNA tours) https://wy124.infusionsoft.com/app/form/2018-rivers--castles-with-dave July 19, 2018  A wine tour of the 'Romantic Rhine' with a 4 night pre- with Dave in Munich (or 3 night pre- with AMA in Prague) and either a 3 night post with Dave in Frankfurt or with AMA in Paris. Naturally, we're sticking with Dave. It'll still beat up 2 weeks and with airfare probably blow a big hole in $10K pp as well. Oh well, I was stationed in Ulm, Germany, not too far from Munich 50 years go, and I'd like to go there and spend a day or so poking around and see what I remember of it. The cheap- waterline cabins are sold out, but there may be some openings for balcony cabins. July is awfully nice in that part of the world.

Jim


----------



## richontug (Sep 29, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Resurrecting this 6 month-old thread. We are starting to get the river cruise bug again. DW asked if I'd be up for a 14 nighter on the Danube for almost $10K each. I said it was too rich for my blood, so I went looking. I found this one with Dave (DNA tours) https://wy124.infusionsoft.com/app/form/2018-rivers--castles-with-dave July 19, 2018  A wine tour of the 'Romantic Rhine' with a 4 night pre- with Dave in Munich (or 3 night pre- with AMA in Prague) and either a 3 night post with Dave in Frankfurt or with AMA in Paris. Naturally, we're sticking with Dave. It'll still beat up 2 weeks and with airfare probably blow a big hole in $10K pp as well. Oh well, I was stationed in Ulm, Germany, not too far from Munich 50 years go, and I'd like to go there and spend a day or so poking around and see what I remember of it. The cheap- waterline cabins are sold out, but there may be some openings for balcony cabins. July is awfully nice in that part of the world.
> 
> Jim


You cannot go wrong with Dave and Ama.  Post cruise with Dave in Frankfurt is best choice,
We have completed 6 trips with Dave and our friends group of 14+..    Now planning for Rhine in 2019!  Bordeaux cruise was great in June.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 16, 2017)

We just got home from our European vacation that included a Uniworld River cruise out of Bordeaux - " C*hateaux *and Vineyards". I really cannot say enough positive things about this cruise line. They bent over backwards in every way possible to make this a wonderful experience. I have never felt so pampered in my life. I cannot wait to do another one. I booked through Costco, which was significantly cheaper than anywhere else I had seen.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 16, 2017)

Uniworld is said to be truly top shelf. But it doesn't come with Dave.


----------



## richontug (Nov 26, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Uniworld is said to be truly top shelf. But it doesn't come with Dave.


That is so true.
We cannot wait for Dave's wedding cruise in 2019! On top of everything else, there will be 24/7 Drinks package included!


----------

